# New fawn/cream tri litter-new pix!



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I waited two months for Regal to do the job with no results. I switched him out to bachelor's quarters and sent in a younger buck and he got'em done! The does, none of which have were bred before, are approaching seven months in age so there was no time to waste. Now I try to fatten them up a bit. The bubs are nice and long, but a little skinny, I think.

All the mousies in this group have very, very light pink eyes and light color, so I'm hoping I don't get all white with pale pink eyes. Guesses for grabs!


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Aww! What a cute little family :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Marked splashed satin in great abundance!


The birth mamas and the babies








Mama #1 Solette


Mama#2- Solare


Brightlee, proud papa (bottom), Solare, Solette (right)


All four parents w/ babies saying "Enough, already!" Brightlee on the bottom


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I very much like Daddy... he is a lovely cream colour


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, WillowDragon!

I can't believe how light these meeces eyes are.


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

Aww the 'rents are so pretty!!! <3 The babys look good and healthy!!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks! I'm pleased that the babies are nice and plump.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Awww!! Cutsiewootsie babies and beautiful parents!!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Very pretty Moustress


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

yes lovely colour.I keep hoping for a lemon coloured mouse and yours look like they could produce such a mouse.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, i'd say Daddy is pretty close to that Lemon colour your after Sarah! hehe

K xx


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Aww! What a precious litter you have there  And beautiful parents as well. :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!

I think SarahC would like to see a self with that light lemony color. Most of the splashed yellow mousies I've bred have patches of pale yellow, but more typical is yellow mixed with white hairs that could be called silvered. You may recall the doe I had some months ago that really looked like silvered fawn. The appearance of that alerted me to the fact that this line was mixed with a recessive yellow doe several years ago which had tri/splashed genes but didn't show because it had the dominant C.


----------

